# SV - First Attempt - Mostly Successful



## Johnny Ray (Dec 29, 2019)

Received my Nova SV unit on Friday (a day early) so I went to Wally World and picked up a couple 1.25" thick choice ribeye steaks. Decided to cook the steaks for Saturday's supper.
Steaks, butter, fresh thyme, On Point AP rub and Oakridge Santa Maria rub (my go to combo)







Dusted steaks with AP rub, Santa Maria rub. Placed thyme and butter on top of each steak and vacuumed seal. Into the bath at 131* for 90 minutes.






Searing steaks on my Rec Tec Bullseye with the diffuser plate removed.






Steaks seared and resting for a minute.






Plated (shared one steak with my best friend (wife). 






All in all a real good first attempt. I think next time I will let the steak go for 120 minutes versus 90. The cap end of the ribeye was awesome but the other side could have been more tender. I also plan the sear with my torch versus my Bullseye (needed a bit better sear in my opinion). Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks for looking,
Johnny Ray


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2019)

All looks good..  just wondering...  is Wally World the only place you have to buy meat ??


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 29, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> All looks good..  just wondering...  is Wally World the only place you have to buy meat ??


We have a couple other places but I just happened to be at Walmart picking up a few items.

Johnny Ray


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2019)

That looks good to me.  I havent tried steaks yet.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks good Johnny. I need to get mine out and use it more.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks good from here... can't go wrong with steak and spuds!

Ryan


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 29, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> That looks good to me.  I havent tried steaks yet.


Thanks Adam. Give it go I think you’ll like the results.

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 29, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks good Johnny. I need to get mine out and use it more.


Thanks jcam. If you’re like me you too many Gadgets to choose from.

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 29, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good from here... can't go wrong with steak and spuds!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Brokehandle. We had a salad but it didn’t make it into the picture. My wife’s twice baked taters are the real deal.

JR


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks good to me too . Nice work .


Johnny Ray said:


> Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.


If I do steaks SV , i go 2 - 2 1/2  hours at 130 . 
Pat dry and sear in hot cast iron  pan with butter .


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 29, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good to me too . Nice work .
> 
> If I do steaks SV , i go 2 - 2 1/2  hours at 130 .
> Pat dry and sear in hot cast iron  pan with butter .


Thanks. I am definitely going longer on the next run. I agree 2 to 2.5 hours should be the ticket. I plan to try butter in my CI also. 

JR


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2019)

Leave the butter out of the bag, they taste SOOOOOO much better.
Add a pad of garlic or herb butter after the sear if you want butter on them. Butter in the bag dilutes the beefy taste of steaks in my opinion. The SV steaks I've done were all in the bath for 3 hours.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks Forktender for the reply. I believe I’ll  leave the butter out of the equation on my next try and let the steak and SV stand on their own. 

JR


----------

